# Meine FPS sind sehr niedrig



## hahaah20 (7. März 2011)

Oke, Hi ers mal.
ALso ich habe mir am Freitag (04.03.2011) wie bestimmt 1 Millionen andere zocker Rift geholt. Hab das dann auch gespielt und lief ganz gut bischen rucklig aber das ist für mich normal.Als ich die anderen mal gefragt habe was sie so für eine FPS haben, 40-60,30-90, dahab ich mir gedacht da stimmt was ned wenn ich nur 5-10 habe. Also habe ich mich mal schlau gemacht Leider beschreibt keines der von anderen spielern schon geschrieben probleme eine lösung für meins. Ich habe einige problemlösungen schon versucht aber wie ihr sehen könnt hats nicht geklappt. In anderen Spielen (CSS,BattelForge,LoL,Dragonica) läufts eigentlich ganz gut. Ich habs mit Hoher und niedriger grafik versucht änder nichts an der FPS.

Internet ist es schon mal nicht DSL 26000kbit/s

Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 760 @ 2.80GHz  2.80GHz
RAM 4GB (2,96 GB verwendbar)
WIn7 32 Bitversion
NVIDIA GeForce 210 512MB (sollte aber laut bestellung eine 1024er sein)
Eigenschaft	Wert
Festplatte: Hersteller	BIOSTAR Group Modell H55 HD
wenn ihr mehr info brauch einfach sagen was.

Also ich wäre euch sehr verbunden wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.Danke.


----------



## Blut und Donner (7. März 2011)

Grafikkarte ist viel zu schlecht, wo hast du den PC her? so einen guten Prozessor mit ner Officegrafikkarte zusammen Oo.

-> Du brauchst ne neue gute Grafikkarte


----------



## hahaah20 (7. März 2011)

hmm... CSL naja was soll ich sagen ich bin ein noob wenns um PC teile geht.


----------



## Palimbula (7. März 2011)

Die Grafikkarte ist wahrlich "etwas" schwach auf der Brust. Für den DirectX 11 Modus der Windows-Spiele ist sie ausreichend, bei allen anderen Spielen streckt sie die Hufe. Ebenfalls hätte ich bei 4GB Arbeitsspeicher zur 64Bit Version von Windows 7 gegriffen, dies sollte aber keinen (großen) Einfluss auf die FpS von Rift haben.


----------



## hahaah20 (7. März 2011)

okey das heißt dann ich muss mir ne neue grafik karte besorgen, wenn ich besser spielen möchte. Könnte ihr mir da eine empfehlen? Ach ja wie gesagt bei der Bestellung steht dran das es eine 1024mb is und darauf habe ich mich eben verlassen.


----------



## Randaris (7. März 2011)

hahaah20 schrieb:


> okey das heißt dann ich muss mir ne neue grafik karte besorgen, wenn ich besser spielen möchte. Könnte ihr mir da eine empfehlen?




HAHA! ^^ Empfehlen?

An welche Preisklasse hast du gedacht?
Und für was genau soll sie dann nur reichen?


----------



## Palimbula (7. März 2011)

Das Problem bei der GT210 ist nicht die Größe des Speichers, sondern die Leistung des Chips. Kurzer Vergleich: 225er Breitreifen machen einen VW Käfer auch nicht schneller


----------



## hahaah20 (7. März 2011)

dachte mir schon das so was kommt. Also so 150Euro und sollte wenn möglich für spiele wie rift css und grafisch anspruchs volle spiele reichen wenns so was für den preis nicht geben sollte einfach mal rein stellen was es so hat wenns nicht grade 400 euro kostet.


----------



## Randaris (7. März 2011)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Das Problem bei der GT210 ist nicht die Größe des Speichers, sondern die Leistung des Chips. Kurzer Vergleich: 225er Breitreifen machen einen VW Käfer auch nicht schneller




Das ist wohl war^^


----------



## Randaris (7. März 2011)

hahaah20 schrieb:


> dachte mir schon das so was kommt. Also so 150Euro und sollte wenn möglich für spiele wie rift css und grafisch anspruchs volle spiele reichen wenns so was für den preis nicht geben sollte einfach mal rein stellen was es so hat wenns nicht grade 400 euro kostet.



_________________________________________________


       Standart

XFX HD6850 BLACK EDITION:  

Taktfrequenz Chip 820 MHz 
Stream Prozessoren 960 
Shader Model 5.0 
DirectX Version 11 
OpenGL Version 4.0 

Vorhanden 1024 MB 
Typ GDDR5 
Taktfrequenz 4400 MHz 
Speicheranbindung 256 Bit 

Preis:154,90

______________________________________________________

       Hochleistung

XFX 2GB D5 X HD 6970 XXX Edition 

Taktfrequenz Chip 900 MHz 
Stream Prozessoren 1536 
Shader Model 5.0 
DirectX Version 11 
OpenGL Version 4.1 
AMD Stream Ja 

Vorhanden 2048 MB 
Typ GDDR5 
Taktfrequenz 5600 MHz 
Speicheranbindung 256 Bit 

Preis: 329,-


----------



## Anpalar (7. März 2011)

Die GTX 460 soll recht gut sein und kostet in etwa 150 eur.
Ich hab selbst ne gts 250 und keine probleme. FPS liegen bei 30-40.


----------



## Randaris (7. März 2011)

Anpalar schrieb:


> Die GTX 460 soll recht gut sein und kostet in etwa 150 eur.
> Ich hab selbst ne gts 250 und keine probleme. FPS liegen bei 30-40.




NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 
Taktfrequenz Chip 725 MHz 
Stream Prozessoren 336 
Shader-Takt 1450 MHz 
Shader Model 5.0 
Full Screen Anti Aliasing 32 x 
DirectX Version 11 
OpenGL Version 4.0 
CUDA 1 

Speicher Vorhanden 1024 MB 
Typ GDDR5 
Taktfrequenz 3600 MHz 
Speicheranbindung 256 Bit


----------



## hahaah20 (7. März 2011)

mhmm... nach dem ich das jetzt weis mach rift weniger spaß -.-


----------



## hahaah20 (7. März 2011)

Standart

XFX HD6850 BLACK EDITION: 

Taktfrequenz Chip 820 MHz 
Stream Prozessoren 960 
Shader Model 5.0 
DirectX Version 11 
OpenGL Version 4.0 

Vorhanden 1024 MB 
Typ GDDR5 
Taktfrequenz 4400 MHz 
Speicheranbindung 256 Bit 

Preis:154,90



hättest du mir einen link für den online kauf oder kann ich die auch beim computer spezialisten meiner wahl? Und wie sieht die sache mit dem einbau aus sollte ich da liber nen profi ran lassen oder kann ich das auch ohn probleme selber?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. März 2011)

naja prinzipiell ist grafikkarteneinbau kinderleicht, schraube lösen, alte rausziehen, neue reinstecken

aber: die hat extra stromanschlüsse, die auch noch verbunden werden müssen. was hast du für ein netzteil drinne?


----------



## Konov (7. März 2011)

Hol dir eine GTX460, passt sicherlich am besten in deinen Rechner und ist auch die günstigste Wahl.
Für Rift & Co. reicht die dann völlig aus.


----------



## hahaah20 (7. März 2011)

NT 400 Watt Marken-Netzteil, steht auf der bestellung was genau ich jetzt habe ka hab ich nicht gefunden. Wenn du meinst das mir das reichen sollte und es günstiger ist dann werde ich mir natürlich das holen


----------



## Palimbula (7. März 2011)

hahaah20 schrieb:


> NT 400 Watt Marken-Netzteil, steht auf der bestellung was genau ich jetzt habe ka hab ich nicht gefunden. Wenn du meinst das mir das reichen sollte und es günstiger ist dann werde ich mir natürlich das holen



Marken-Netzteil ist leider immer relativ und hilft leider nicht weiter. Auch hier wieder ein kurzes Beispiel: Was für ein Auto fährst du? Ein rotes.

Du wirst den PC wohl leider aufschrauben und die technischen Details des Netzteils ablesen müssen. Ausser natürlich du findest etwaige Angaben auf frei zugänglichen Stellen des PC's. Hat der Händler eine Homepage auf der der PC gezeigt wird den du gekauft hast? Das könnte nämlich verhindern, dass du einen Schraubenzieher in die Hand nehmen musst.


----------



## hahaah20 (7. März 2011)

350 Watt Silent-Netzteil 
https://www.csl-computer.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=3252&cPath=30_32&XTCsid=1flkflkjcg2of1ou3mt89q5uu18dgafs 
mehr kann ich nicht tun ^^


----------



## xdave78 (7. März 2011)

hmm naja, "wer billig kauft, kauf zweimal" vielleicht mal abspeichern - ist wirklich so. Hättest für 600&#8364; was besseres haben können, wenn Du vorher hier mal geschaut hättets. Aber das hilft Dir jetzt natürlich nicht weiter. Es sei denn du bist noch in den 14 Tagen wo man alles zurückgeben kann ohne Angabe von Gründen?!

Jetzt hast Du 3 Optionen:

1.) Ne 460GTX kaufen und *HOFFEN*, dass die dein Netzteil nicht brät oder Dir alle paar Minuten den PC ausschaltet
2.) ne zB 450GTS oder HD5770 holen (um die 100&#8364 und ggf. noch ein ordentliches Markennetzeil bestellen (50-60&#8364 und auf Nummer sicher gehen
3.) Bis Ostern warten - versuchen etwas Kohle abzustauben- und dann ne GTX460 und das Netzteil holen...dann hast Du Beides :-)


----------



## Blut und Donner (7. März 2011)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Die Grafikkarte ist wahrlich "etwas" schwach auf der Brust. Für den DirectX 11 Modus der Windows-Spiele ist sie ausreichend, bei allen anderen Spielen streckt sie die Hufe. Ebenfalls hätte ich bei 4GB Arbeitsspeicher zur 64Bit Version von Windows 7 gegriffen, dies sollte aber keinen (großen) Einfluss auf die FpS von Rift haben.



ähhm, die Grafikkarte kann nur dx10


----------



## hahaah20 (7. März 2011)

Ja mal schauen ^^ aber das nächste mal frage ich vorher nach ob das was ich kaufe gut is oder nicht ^^


----------



## Caps-lock (7. März 2011)

Passt denn die Graka in dein Gehäuse?
Und wie alt ist dein Rechner?
Vielleicht kannst du ihn ja noch zurückgeben, wenn er nur 28 Tage alt ist.
Das Mainboard ist übrigens auch eher nicht gut.

Im Übrigen kann man sagen, dass man für 800 was besseres bekommen hätte, wenn der TE jetzt noch richtige PC Komponenten kauft.


----------

